# Horse Project



## twinkie4 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey, Me and my friend both love horses and for school we have to do a science project. So you probally are wondering why you should care because this is horse forum and not school forum. Well as I said before my friend and i love horses and we have a project were we get to pick what we want to do. In other words we really need help finding a way to incorporate horses into our projects PLEASE HELP we are desperate.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

There are some neat sounding ones on this site. Let us know your results whatever you do.

Horse & Mammal Science Fair Projects and Experiments


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

It depends on which kind of science you doing, how much time you have to do the project: one ideal could be compare the body of your horse and your body. Another one could be compare a pony or a regular light riding horse.


----------



## twinkie4 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for all of your help. Actually we found a project using the site Sophie19 gave us. We decided on putting horse hair in water over night and see how osmosis affects it. This isn't to horse realted but the science teacher loved the idea. : )


----------



## ItalianCutie9407 (May 22, 2009)

hi twinky!!!! how r u?!?!?!


----------

